# Vilsbiburg biken



## leFafnir (12. April 2022)

Servus Zusammen,

mich verschlägt es beruflich nach Vilsbiburg. 
Gibt es da im nähren Umkreis was interessantes an MTB Trails? In Trailforc scheint es da recht leer zu sein.

Grüße


----------



## andy3110 (3. Mai 2022)

Servus und herzlich willkommen in Niederbayern . 
Ganz ehrlich - offizielle MTB Trails wirst du leider hier nicht finden - hatten bis vor kurzem einen Mini Bikepark , der musste aber wegen rechtlichen Problemen geschlossen werden . 
Aber : es gibt jede Menge "inoffizielle" Trails in den Wäldern um Vib - die muss man aber kennen bzw. wissen . 
Wir sind ein gemischter Haufen von MTB'lern und brechen regelmäßig ab Binabiburg in sämtlichen Richtungen aus , um uns in den Wäldern bisschen auszutoben . 
Wenn du da mal Interesse hast mitzufahren , kannst du dich jederzeit melden . 
VG Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

